# Kanada - Fraser River



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

Hey Ihr lieben - erstmal alles liebe und gute im Neuen Jahr, ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf eure Hilfe bzw Erfahrung 

Wir (mein Partner und ich) würden im September 2020 gerne nach Kanada fliegen (Vancouver-Fraser River).

Ich befasse mich nun einpaar Wochen mit dem Thema und ich weiß noch immer nicht ob wir eine Reise buchen sollen mit Guide etc. oder ohne. Habe bereits 3 Angebote erhalten mit Guide.

Ist es wirklich notwenidg mit Guide zu Fischen? Habt Ihr vielleich mit einem Anbieter gute Erfahrungen - gerne sind wir für Vorschläge offen.

Kurz zu den Eckdaten:
Eventuelles Reisedatum ca 22.09 Hinflug 
Ca. 5 Tage Fischen
Stör Fischen


Ich freue mich auf Eure Erfahrungen, Antworten und Ratschläge


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

Ja solltest du unbedingt mit Guide !
Selbst wenn du ein Boot gemietet bekämst wäre es extrem gefährlich den Fluss ohne Guide zu befahren.
Es gibt dort wirklich extreme Stromschnellen. Wenn du vom Ufer aus angeln würdest, hättest du es mit Bären zu tun, die sich vor dem Winter nochmals den Bauch voll schlagen. Da sollte man mindestens auch wissen was man tut .

Viel Spaß in Canada und Petri

PS ..Ende September kann es dort durchaus schon richtig kalt werden! 
LG Michael


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank - du sprichst uns aus der Seele. Wir dachten genau wegen dem mit vom Ufer Angeln, Bären und so das es mit Guide besser wäre.
Laut der Angebote wäre September auch noch gut zu Fischen und da wir es gerne Kalt haben sollte uns das nicht viel ausmachen 


Vielen Dank für deinen Ratschlag!

LG Kati


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

Ja das Wetter ist halt nicht vorhersehbar für September, die Herbstphase ist halt kurz dort .
Der Guide findet die Störe mit dem Boot halt auch besser und das Ufer liegt in großen Teilen in eine Art Canyon und ist über weite Strecken sehr unzugänglich. 
Wenn man nur 5 Tage hat , unbedingt mit Boot und Guide .

LG Michael


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

Ja, momentan schauen wir noch wegen Flüge für September. Falls das nichts wird spätestes Mai/Juni 2021 wird es definitiv nach Kanada gehen 

LG und Danke nochmals für deine Ratschläge


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

Sehr gerne! 
Juni wäre auf jeden Fall eine gute Alternative vom Wetter ! Aber die Einheimischen fischen dort auch bei jedem Wetter, wenn es einigermaßen eisfrei ist. 

Dann viel Spaß und lass mal was hören wie es war 

LG


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Mal schauen! Ich geb aufjedenfall Bescheid und melde mich sobald wir mehr wissen 

Sind in Österreich sehr gern am Wasser, bin schon mächtig gespannt wie es in Kanada sein wird 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

Kati.91 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Mal schauen! Ich geb aufjedenfall Bescheid und melde mich sobald wir mehr wissen
> 
> Sind in Österreich sehr gern am Wasser, bin schon mächtig gespannt wie es in Kanada sein wird
> 
> LG



Kanada ist schon ein Eldorado des Angelns ,gibt in Europa schon wenig vergleichbares !
Übrigens die Angelizenz kann man schon von hier aus als e Lizenz ordern, dann kann man sich den Weg in den Angelladen drüben sparen! Tackel bekommt man vom Guide .
Freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht!

LG Michael


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

Oh sehr cool Danke für die Info bezüglich der Lizenz.
Die Arbeit werde ich mir gerne machen das ich einen Reise / Angelbericht schreibe.

Warst du schon in Kanada fischen? Hast du vielleicht auch einen Bericht geschrieben?

LG Kati


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

Kati.91 schrieb:


> Oh sehr cool Danke für die Info bezüglich der Lizenz.
> Die Arbeit werde ich mir gerne machen das ich einen Reise / Angelbericht schreibe.
> 
> Warst du schon in Kanada fischen? Hast du vielleicht auch einen Bericht geschrieben?
> ...



Ja ich war da schon öfters gewesen, das letzte mal allerdings vor 5 oder 6 Jahren! 
Bin in Kanada und Alsaka auch viel rumgekommen mit der Rute .....deshalb kann ich dir sagen es wird ein tolles Erlebnis, auch wenn deine Zeit doch recht kurz ist! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

Ja wir sind jetzt wirklich am Überlegen ob wir erst Mai 21 fliegen und bis dahin noch einwenig mehr zusammen sparen  dann geht noch mehr!

Darf ich dich einfach mal Fragen was du uns empfehlen würdest wie viele Tage waren für dich Optimal? 

Für meinen ist es ein Kindheitstraum in Kanada zu fischen und ich durfte das Fischen lieben lernen durch meinen Schatz.
Danke nochmals für deine Tipps


----------



## Lorenz (7. Januar 2020)

Fischt doch noch ein paar Tage alleine. Euer Guide wird sicher den ein oder anderen Spot dafür empfehlen können, wenn ihr viel Geld bei ihm gelassen habt.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo, ich kenne den Fraser River und würde dir den Herbst empfehlen. Im Mai viel Schmelzwasser und es *könnten* noch Eisschollen auf dem Fluss sein. Ich war im August dort(leider nicht zum Angeln) und würde euch auf jeden Fall einen Guide empfehlen. Und wenn ihr schon mal da seid, unbedingt das "Hells Gate" besuchen.


----------



## DUSpinner (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
Habe auch ein paar Mal am Fraeser River gefischt, allerdings ohne nennenswerten Fang. Für Lachs ist Mai zu früh. September ist da optimal. Für ein Stör Guiding nehmt mal besser kein Kleingeld mit.  Ohne Guide werdet ihr vermutlich auf Stör leer ausgehen. Auf Lachs siehst ohne Guide besser aus, wenn man andere Angler über die Schulter schaut. Man muss aber flexibel und geduldig sein, dann ist man auch erfolgreich.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

Kati.91 schrieb:


> Ja wir sind jetzt wirklich am Überlegen ob wir erst Mai 21 fliegen und bis dahin noch einwenig mehr zusammen sparen  dann geht noch mehr!
> 
> Darf ich dich einfach mal Fragen was du uns empfehlen würdest wie viele Tage waren für dich Optimal?
> 
> ...



Naja der Flug nach Kanada ist halt nicht ganz günstig! Wenn man schon mal dort ist, will man ja auch mal 2 oder 3 Tage sich Land und Leute angucken?
Wenn es machbar ist, würde ich schon 3 Wochen machen ?

Würde aber auch entweder anfangs September planen oder im Juni ....Anfang Mai habe ich dort schon jede Menge Eis gesehen!
Ohne Guide wie hier geschrieben wurde, würde ich wenn überhaupt nur unten bei Vancouver versuchen!
Da dort aber auf Stör, pelagisch vom Boot aus gefischt wird, würde ich es vom Ufer aus nicht unbedingt versuchen, auf Lachs ist das etwas anders!
Den Guide bekommt man oft im Angelgeschäft viel günstiger vermittelt, als hier von Europa aus ......nur kann ich nicht sagen, wann und ob die ausgebucht sind!
Hells Gate mit dem Boot ,ist nix für schwache Nerven 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack (7. Januar 2020)

Würde aber auch entweder anfangs September planen oder im Juni ....Anfang Mai habe ich dort schon jede Menge Eis gesehen!
Ohne Guide wie hier geschrieben wurde, würde ich wenn überhaupt nur unten bei Vancouver versuchen!
Da dort aber auf Stör, pelagisch vom Boot aus gefischt wird, würde ich es vom Ufer aus nicht unbedingt versuchen, auf Lachs ist das etwas anders!
Den Guide bekommt man oft im Angelgeschäft viel günstiger vermittelt, als hier von Europa aus ......nur kann ich nicht sagen, wann und ob die ausgebucht sind!
Hells Gate mit dem Boot ,ist nix für schwache Nerven 

LG Michael
[/QUOTE]
Ich würde mal behauten: nur für Selbstmörder. Ich meinte auch eher die Fahrt mit der Seilbahn.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behauten: nur für Selbstmörder. Ich meinte auch eher die Fahrt mit der Seilbahn.
> [/QUOT
> 
> Gibt Verrückte die das machen!
> ...


----------



## yukonjack (7. Januar 2020)

Hells Gate, der Name sagt alles.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

Ist schon gewaltig! 
Aber was ganz besonderes!  Von der Brücke aus ist das schon eine Hausnummer!


----------



## yukonjack (7. Januar 2020)

Wer es etwas ruhiger mag, dem würde ich das hier empfehlen. Aber in Eigenregie.





						Kanada Kanutouren  / Nordland Tours
					

Wer hat nicht einmal davon geträumt weit ab der Zivilisation in Kanada auf einem entlegenen Fluss mit einem Kanu die einmalige Natur Kanadas zu erleben.




					nordlandtours.com


----------



## Flatfischer (7. Januar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hells Gate mit dem Boot ,ist nix für schwache Nerven



Stimmt, guckst Du hier:






Flatfischer


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

Ja genau!   und gibt einige Guides die das mit den Anglern auf Wunsch auch befahren. 

LG Michael


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Kati.91 schrieb:


> Für meinen ist es ein Kindheitstraum in Kanada zu fischen



Kanada ist groß. 

B.C. ist nur eine der Provinzen und m.E. nicht unbedingt die preisgünstigste und angeltouristenfreundlichste.

Hat allerdings von der Fischerei her schon einiges zu bieten. 

Ihr solltet  lange genug im Voraus und genau planen und auch etwas Geld investieren, wenn das Angeln im Vordergrund stehen soll. Damit es auch wirklich ein erfolgreicher Angelurlaub wird.  Sightseeing ist da weniger diffizil zu planen.

Man muss natürlich zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein, denn nicht alle Fische sind ganzjährig zu befischen.

Ihr habt ja weiter oben schon einiges an Input bekommen.

Mit dem Wetter kann man auch mal Pech haben. Je kürzer der Trip, desto größer das Risiko wertvolle Angelzeit zu verlieren oder zu früh/spät dran zu sein.

Ich hab für mich das Kapitel B.C. nach der Änderung der Regulations zwar  geschlossen,  aber wer von einem White Sturgeon träumt, kann sich dort  seinen Traum immer noch erfüllen.

Also genau und sorgfältig planen und auch die Finanzen im Auge behalten, dann kann das schon was werden.


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Fischt doch noch ein paar Tage alleine. Euer Guide wird sicher den ein oder anderen Spot dafür empfehlen können, wenn ihr viel Geld bei ihm gelassen habt.


Das ist eine gute Idee, mal schauen.
Aufjedenfall Danke für deinen Tipp 
#
LG Kati


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hallo, ich kenne den Fraser River und würde dir den Herbst empfehlen. Im Mai viel Schmelzwasser und es *könnten* noch Eisschollen auf dem Fluss sein. Ich war im August dort(leider nicht zum Angeln) und würde euch auf jeden Fall einen Guide empfehlen. Und wenn ihr schon mal da seid, unbedingt das "Hells Gate" besuchen.


Man muss einfach soviel bedenken, wenn man schon mal so eine Reise macht sollte diese halt ziemlich gut durchdacht sein, viwlwn lieben Dank für deinen Tipp!!!

LG Kati


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe auch ein paar Mal am Fraeser River gefischt, allerdings ohne nennenswerten Fang. Für Lachs ist Mai zu früh. September ist da optimal. Für ein Stör Guiding nehmt mal besser kein Kleingeld mit.  Ohne Guide werdet ihr vermutlich auf Stör leer ausgehen. Auf Lachs siehst ohne Guide besser aus, wenn man andere Angler über die Schulter schaut. Man muss aber flexibel und geduldig sein, dann ist man auch erfolgreich.


Vielen Dank, wir würden gerne Stör Fischen. Ich bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher das wir einen Guide buchen werden!!

Danke LG Kati


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja der Flug nach Kanada ist halt nicht ganz günstig! Wenn man schon mal dort ist, will man ja auch mal 2 oder 3 Tage sich Land und Leute angucken?
> Wenn es machbar ist, würde ich schon 3 Wochen machen ?
> 
> Würde aber auch entweder anfangs September planen oder im Juni ....Anfang Mai habe ich dort schon jede Menge Eis gesehen!
> ...




Also Anfangs dachten wir ca 5 Tage fischen und dann ein bisschen das Land erkunden, da wir erst ganz am Anfang der Planung stehen dachte ich mir eben ich hol mir hier bei euch einige Information und Tipps und kann dann noch eure Ratschläge und Tipps mit einfließen lassen in die Planung! 

Danke, hast uns schon sehr viel weiter geholfen


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wer es etwas ruhiger mag, dem würde ich das hier empfehlen. Aber in Eigenregie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klingt nach einem Abenteuer 

LG KAti


----------



## Kati.91 (7. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, ja wenn man schon soweit fliegt (vor allem mit Flugangst) muss es schon gut durchplant sein da hast du recht, deswegen habe ich mich an euch gewändet um mehr Informationen zu Erhalten und alles besser Planen zu können, falls es zu stressig bzw zu eng für September 20 wird müssen wir es wohl auf 2021 verschieben, aber hier sind wir offen für alles.

Danke nochmals lg


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Januar 2020)

@Kati.91 
Da ich ja auch schon paar Jahre nicht mehr dort war ,bin ich nicht so im Bilde was man im Moment für Unterkunft, Verpflegung, evtl Mietwagen etc ausgeben muss? 
Vor paar Jahren war es auf jeden Fall noch im Rahmen! Würde ich mich trotzdem im Vorfeld schlau machen. 
Mietwagen ist auf jeden Fall drüben billiger als von hier buchen!  Kreditkarte unbedingt notwendig! 
Outdoor Kleidung bekommt man in Vancouver auf jeden Fall besser wie bei uns und sehr hochwertig. 
Für die Angellizenz kann man ca 50 Dollar pro Woche rechnen, gibt aber Ausnahmen wo die nicht gültig ist! Früher jedenfalls, war der F. River keine Ausnahme und konnte mit der Lizenz von B.C. beangelt werden. 
Ne Reisekeankenversicherung sowie internationaler Führerschein sollte man auch in der Tasche haben. 

LG Michael


----------



## Lorenz (7. Januar 2020)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ohne Guide werdet ihr vermutlich auf Stör leer ausgehen.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn man aber soweit fliegt und soviel zahlt, würde ich unbedingt versuchen noch zusätzlich ein paar Tage an einem ggfs drittklassigen Spot alleine zu fischen, denn das ändert an den Gesamtreisekosten u.U. nur relativ wenig. Vielleicht gibt es einen eher ungefährlichen Flussabschnitt an dem man es sich mit Mietboot zutraut oder den ein oder anderen Uferangelspot. Vielleicht gibt es auch dafür geeignete Nebengewässer. Mir zumindest machen selbst erarbeitete Fische auch mehr Spass. Wenn es wirklich eine so spezielle Fischerei sein sollte, dann würde ich ggfs alleine auf etwas anderes fischen. Aber auch diesbezüglich würde ich das Guidung dann nutzen um an wertvolles Wissen und Ortskenntnis zu kommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2020)

schaue immer auf die Natur ---sie wird es wohl machen.

alter Indianer spruch

quelle nobbi1962


----------



## yukonjack (7. Januar 2020)

Kati.91 schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem Abenteuer
> 
> LG KAti


So isses. Würde aber alles in Eigenregie organisieren. Wir waren 2007 dort und haben die Tour gemacht. Angeln waren natürlich dabei. Aber, hätten wir uns auf täglichen Fisch verlassen...….wir wären jämmerlich verhungert. Genug von den Bowron Lakes, ihr wollt am Fraser angeln. Dazu wünsche ich alles Gute und grüßt mir das gelobte Land.


----------



## Waller Michel (8. Januar 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn man aber soweit fliegt und soviel zahlt, würde ich unbedingt versuchen noch zusätzlich ein paar Tage an einem ggfs drittklassigen Spot alleine zu fischen, denn das ändert an den Gesamtreisekosten u.U. nur relativ wenig. Vielleicht gibt es einen eher ungefährlichen Flussabschnitt an dem man es sich mit Mietboot zutraut oder den ein oder anderen Uferangelspot. Vielleicht gibt es auch dafür geeignete Nebengewässer. Mir zumindest machen selbst erarbeitete Fische auch mehr Spass. Wenn es wirklich eine so spezielle Fischerei sein sollte, dann würde ich ggfs alleine auf etwas anderes fischen. Aber auch diesbezüglich würde ich das Guidung dann nutzen um an wertvolles Wissen und Ortskenntnis zu kommen.



Ich würde das ausschließlich Menschen empfehlen die dort schon waren und mit den besonderen Gegebenheiten gut vertraut sind! 
Es ist ein risiger Unterschied ob du bei einem erfahrenen Guide auf dem Boot sitzt oder ob du vom Ufer aus angelst und plötzlich ein Bär hinter dir steht. 
Ich sage das nicht einfach so ,ich war lange Zeit dort drüben. 
Wenn sich jemand dort so gut zurecht findet, der würde hier keine grundlegenden Fragen stellen! 
Nur mal zum Nachdenken! 

LG Michael


----------



## fishhawk (8. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Für die Angellizenz kann man ca 50 Dollar pro Woche rechnen, gibt aber Ausnahmen wo die nicht gültig ist!



Dazu kommen dann aber noch die conservation stamps, z.B. für Stör und für Lachs zu je 30 CAD, falls man gezielt drauf angeln will.  Braucht auch jeder ne eigene Lizenz, im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Provinzen wo der der Ehepartner  auf der Lizenz des Gatten mitangeln darf.

Classified waters mit Tageskartenpflicht für Touristen und angeln nur Mo-Do, oder gleich ganzjährig für Touristen  gesperrt,  kenne ich im lower mainland jetzt keine. Diese Gewässer sind hauptsächlich in der Region 6.

Aber bevor man ans Wasser geht, sollte man schon die regualtions studieren, denn viele kleinere Gewässer sind oft "no fishing" .  Auch in größeren Gewässern können einzelne Strecken ganz oder zeitweise gesperrt sein , bzw. manche Fischarten besonderen Schutz genießen.

Viele Touristen glauben, dass es in B.C. wenig Restriktionen für Angler gibt, aber das ist ein Trugschluss.  Das Regelheft ist über 70 DIN-A4 Seiten stark.


----------



## Waller Michel (8. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja richtig die Marken hatte ich noch vergessen! Für die Fischsorten !
Die Regulate fand ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm?  Aber klar vertraut muss man sich schon machen, was man wo darf und was nicht! 


LG Michael


----------



## fishhawk (8. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Regulate fand ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm?



Schlimm nicht, aber halt umfangreich.

Ich habe aber schon den Eindruck, dass es dabei vorrangig um den Schutz der Bestände und der Angelmöglichkeiten geht.

Wenn z.B. in Fließgewässern nur eine Rute/Leine mit einem widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken erlaubt ist oder Fische beim Zurücksetzen  schonend gemäß den release instructions behandelt werden müssen, oder Fische bis zur Ankunft am Wohnort nicht so verändert werden dürfen, dass Art, Anzahl und Größe nicht mehr feststellbar sind, also nicht am Wasser filetieren etc.  etc. 

Das macht aus meiner Sicht schon alles Sinn.

Bei manchen Regeln in D komme ich da über die Sinnhaftigkeit schon eher ins Grübeln.


----------



## Waller Michel (8. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch! In Deutschland wollen halt viele Leute viel besser wissen 
Mir erschließt sich hier auch so vieles nicht! 

LG Michael


----------



## jvonzun (22. Januar 2020)

wenn du es einrichten kannst,dann gehe im Oktober. Dann buchst du 3 Tage den Guide. Wichtig ist,dass du einen guten Guide auswählst,die Unterschiede sind enorm!
Mit einem guten Guide fängst du 5-10 Störe an einem Tag, nach 2 Tagen hast du es dann wahrscheinlich gesehen, dann gehst du mit dem Guide auf Lachs (Harrison River), dort ist es relativ einfach die Hundslachse zu fangen. Die restlichen Tage gehst du an die bekannten Zuflüsse des Frasers vom Ufer auf Lachs. Ist nicht ganz einfach, sie zu erwischen, aber macht Spass.
Kläre vorgängig ab, ob der Fraser für Lachse geöffnet ist. Sie sperrten ihn die letzten 2-3 Jahre in gewissen Monaten, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern, wann das genau war. 
Vom Ufer aus Stör würde ich lassen, die grossen Exemplare reissen alle ab,weil du meist nicht hinterher kannst, zudem musst du dann auch noch das richtige Material mitnehmen oder dort kaufen.
Ich war bereits 5 Mal dort und gehe dieses Jahr wieder.


----------



## cohosalmon (29. Februar 2020)

Ohne Guide und Boot geht NICHTS auf Stoer am Fraser, glaub mir, wirklich. Ich weiss von was ich rede - ich lebe in BC. Da gibt es auch keine Mietboote fuer den Fraser, das waere eh Selbstmord. Beste Stoersaison: August - November. Mai, lass es sein, zu hohes Wasser und unzuverlaessig.

Lachs im Fraser selbst, wenn ueberhaupt erlaubt in 2020, nur extrem schwer ohne Guide und Boot. Besser vom Ufer an Nebenfluessen wie Harrison, Vedder-Chilliwack River. Mai ist viel zu frueh fuer Flussangeln auf Lachs. Fruehestens August, besser Okt, Nov.

Vor Baeren am Ufer braucht Ihr keine Angst haben. An den Stellen wo Ihr ans Wasser geht, sind die Baeren an Menschen gewoehnt und lassen sich nicht stoeren. Es gibt auch nur die kleineren Schwarzbaeren im Fraser Valley.

Lizenzmaessig braucht Ihr die Suesswasser Basislizenz fuer den Fraser plus die Stoermarke und/oder Lachsmarke wenn Ihr auf die jeweilige Fischart angelt. Lizenzen gibt es als Tages, Wochen oder Jahrkarten. Nur noch online zu kaufen. Angellaeden machen das fuer Euch wenn Ihr Schwierigkeiten damit habt.

Wetter? September ist normalerweise sommerlich, keine Spur von Schnee im Fraser Valley. Erst spaet im Nov kann es kalt und ungemuetlich werden. 

Sonst noch was?


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Februar 2020)

Natürlich gibt's Grizzlys dort !
Aber wenn auch mehr Schwarzbären !
Auch die sind für Menschen die im Umgang mit Bären ungeübt sind, bedrohlich und bei falschem Verhalten nicht ungefährlich!


----------



## cohosalmon (1. März 2020)

Es gibt im Fraser Valley KEINE Grizzlies. Da musst Du schon in die Rockies oder in den noerdlichen Teil des Kuestengebirges fahren. Und glaube mir, jeder Schwarzbaer im Umkreis von 2 Stunden von downtown Vancouver hat in seinem Leben mehr Menschen als andere Baeren gesehen und weiss wahrscheinlich besser mit Menschen als mit Artgenossen umzugehen.


----------



## Kati.91 (1. März 2020)

cohosalmon schrieb:


> Ohne Guide und Boot geht NICHTS auf Stoer am Fraser, glaub mir, wirklich. Ich weiss von was ich rede - ich lebe in BC. Da gibt es auch keine Mietboote fuer den Fraser, das waere eh Selbstmord. Beste Stoersaison: August - November. Mai, lass es sein, zu hohes Wasser und unzuverlaessig.
> 
> Lachs im Fraser selbst, wenn ueberhaupt erlaubt in 2020, nur extrem schwer ohne Guide und Boot. Besser vom Ufer an Nebenfluessen wie Harrison, Vedder-Chilliwack River. Mai ist viel zu frueh fuer Flussangeln auf Lachs. Fruehestens August, besser Okt, Nov.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Infos!


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2020)

Hallo,



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Es gibt im Fraser Valley KEINE Grizzlies.



Das stimmt, zumindest wird die Population mit 0 angegeben und der Status mit "extirpated" .

Ansonsten habt ihr jetzt ne Menge gute Tipps bekommen.

Beim Königslachs sah es die letzten Jahre nicht rosig aus, deshalb die die Sperren.
Sockeye und und Pink sind scheinbar auch nicht mehr stabil.

Aber wenn Stör der Zielfisch ist, braucht einen das weniger kümmern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt's Grizzlys dort !
> Aber wenn auch mehr Schwarzbären !
> Auch die sind für Menschen die im Umgang mit Bären ungeübt sind, bedrohlich und bei falschem Verhalten nicht ungefährlich!



Michel, hast du welche gesehen?
Wann und wo warst du dort?


----------

